# grandson's first tree rat



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

glad I was there a day we'll never forget.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats great. good for him and good job by you gettin him out there. I got my nephew into huntin last year and he loves it.


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations to him. My son's first was just this afternoon. Good old mossy 20 ga helped clean one up behind the house. Not quite the same as being in the big woods but it was more comfortable cleaning it giving the anatomy lesson. He's pretty happy to shoot something we can eat.

Sean


----------

